# Regular worksharp or Ken Onion Version



## whchunter (Mar 25, 2015)

Which is better, what are the differences and is the difference in cost worth the price?


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 3, 2015)

I like the Ken onion version of the Kershaw knives better.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 6, 2015)

I believe the Ken Onion version is worth the money. KO version gives the ability to 'dial' an angle where the original requires the purchase of different guides.


----------



## jimboknows (Apr 14, 2015)

ken onion version is much better option. I got mine for $150 ...variable speed is important and variable angle guide (dial) is great.
spend the extra money...and be glad every time you use it.
I make the guys knives at work shave in 30 seconds to 2 minutes, depends on how dull it was to start


----------



## scott stokes (Aug 28, 2015)

I have the original and love it.that was only kind they had then.


----------



## au7126 (Aug 29, 2015)

Need to find a new home for mine. I can not master the art of using it.


----------



## buttplate (Sep 1, 2015)

*Worksharp*



au7126 said:


> Need to find a new home for mine. I can not master the art of using it.



PM Sent


----------

